Ask HN: Im a noob at marketing,what are some good resources to bump up downloads - tn_
======
anngrant
I can recommend you to join [http://thecmoclub.com/](http://thecmoclub.com/)
marketing community. This is a perfect place for those who are interested in
the marketing industry through collaboration of leading marketing officers.

------
sharemywin
Assume your talking downloads of an app in app store?

~~~
tn_
Yeah for both, iOS & Android

